# Need Help



## Charlie in Garfield (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi All,
 I need the help of a good photgrapher, I haqve put in pen turning some pens & pencils that were made of deer antler. Now i can not figuer why they came out a perty pink colar??? They are in real life almost like iveroy with a smattering of grag and some places you can see where the blood vesals were. Sure would be thankful for any help.
     Just Charlie


----------



## timdaleiden (Jul 20, 2004)

Charlie, 

  I am not a good photographer, but I am pretty good at editing poorly taken pictures. []

  Open your photo with just about any photo editing software, and adjust the hue and saturation of your photos until they look right.


----------



## Doghouse (Jul 20, 2004)

Charlie,
I noticed that the pictures were a little too close so they were a little out of focus.  The other problem is called white balance.  A lot of the newer digital cameras now have the ability to select the white balance.  This will require "taking a picture" of a white piece of paper while in white balance mode.  The computer will from that learn what white is and you will see a change in the color of the pictures.  

What type of camera are you using?


----------



## Charlie in Garfield (Jul 21, 2004)

hi Doghouse
 It us a little cheap inTel. Most of the pictuers are perty good,but when I try to get close this is what happens.
 thanks to all.
    Just Charlie


----------



## Doghouse (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok, you are going inside the focal lenght of the camera.  Take the picture farther away, then use your editing software to crop to just the pens.  Then if you want increase the size for a "close up" shot.


----------



## melogic (Jul 21, 2004)

From previous forums, I have found using the scanner is a good way also. Any more I just scan my pens and they turn out great.


----------

